# ripleys little mob



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

the does..
my little honey x

















the buck...leroy!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

very pretty mice.


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Leroy's almost got the same shape of blaze as our Rory!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Cute. I've had two with that style blaze and think they are adorable.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice looking mice


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a buck that has the same marking too! He's called Pete!


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

is their a name for the marking?..


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

anybody know what markings they are?


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

You mean the blaze that Leroy's got? There's no standard yet but FinnMouse mentions blazed mice and also berkshire. Berkshire does, however, not have a blaze, but a forehead spot. FinnMouse describes them to go under the category of Unstandardized and says that "nstandardized varieties are standardizable colours, markings and coat types, which have not as yet been granted Provisional Standards status. For a variety to be standardizable, it has to differ clearly enough from existing standardized, provisional standard or unstandardized varieties." (http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/VIII.html)

In Sweden I think they are closer to be standardized than in the UK and the US. Also, according to some Swedish breeders, these markings sometimes go together... for instance, my Rory is considered a Black Berkshire tan with a blaze.

In the UK and the US however, most people would probably refer to them as piebald. It's "caused" by the s gene.


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

I often see blaze markings in my tricolors and herefords. So it could be due to recessive spotting or it could be a poor hereford marking.


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh yeah, I forgot that the US has the Hereford marking. What is the genetics for that one (just out of curiosity)?

EDIT: By the looks/sounds of things Hereford _might_ be due to recessive white spotting, just as in the discussions about dutch mice and their genetics.


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

le roy also has a white under belly


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Recessive spotting is on chromosome 14 and hereford on chromosome 15, so different things:

http://resources.metapress.com/pdf-prev ... ze=largest


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Cool! Did not find this one. Hm.


----------

